# Electric's trip



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

In the motorhome the other day using the vac and the fan heater on full (the fan heater is the house type) the trip switch trips after about one min. This is at home pluged in to the house electrics. I know there must be a simple answer but I would have thought that the fact that I am pluged in at home would prevent it happening. 
Can any one tell me please. Motorhome is a Autocruise starspirit 2005.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

how big is the heater and vacum, or the load on circuit.

cabby


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm missing something.. but are you referring to the trip in the van or the house... if its in the van and you are using in the van a 2 to 3Kw heater and a vacuum cleaner I would expect the van's trip to go... I'm also assuming you are talking a curcuit breaker and the ratting would be around 10 amps.. the 2KW heater would take around 9 amps and the cleaner would be in the order of 1KW nearly a total load of 13 amps and hence the trip coming out.... but a little more detail would help for better advice...


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi Cabby, and Clive the vac is 850-1000 and the heater is 2800-3000 and I know Im going to feel very silly asking this question but just had to. The trip is in the van


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

yep I've answered the question corectley, the vans CB is may be 10amps and you are taking around 16amps from it...


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks to you both, just wonderd in case the van had a prob. What a site. Chris


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Maths!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Why not tell the OP how to do the maths. Volts x Amps = Watts

Your heater at 3000w and roughly 230/240 volts = in the region of 12amps and your hoover at 1000w also at 230/240 volts = roughly 4 amps. Total 16 amps or there abouts = overload. Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

starspirit2005 said:


> In the motorhome the other day using the vac and the fan heater on full (the fan heater is the house type) the trip switch trips after about one min. This is at home pluged in to the house electrics. I know there must be a simple answer but I would have thought that the fact that I am pluged in at home would prevent it happening.
> Can any one tell me please. Motorhome is a Autocruise starspirit 2005.


Would it not be simpler just to run a lead from the house and plug the Vac etc into that, and if going away and need to use the Vac, just get a longer lead,

:roll: :roll: Sorted :roll: :roll:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The lead from the house would have a maximum fuse size of 13 amp in the plug top so still stuffed :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> The lead from the house would have a maximum fuse size of 13 amp in the plug top so still stuffed :lol:


Fair comment, however vacuuming correctly requires a lot of physical energy, so perhaps the fan heater could be turned off during this period. :wink: :wink:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Kev-n-Liz Chronic piston slap on that engine!

Work hard and no heater required.
I agree.

Tutorial here http://www.motts.org/HOOKUPS.htm

C.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Also vacuums are notorious for tripping MCBs as house and van MCBs not the best for for motor start applications.


----------

